# New to the World of Classical: I seek you guidance



## zero (Apr 26, 2017)

My first post! 

Aesthetically, over the course of a few months, I have migrated, from my beloved genre of Hip-Hop: from the "golden age" of the 90's conscious lyricism, and the eclectic instrumentals, of today's urban decade; to Ambience: from Brian Eno's "Music for Airports", to Gigi Masin's "Wind" (which became my departure mark, for most of my eclecticism). My shift in sonic value, which some of you may empathize with, results from my poetic interest in psychology, which exist thru the mediative liaison, with a work of "art" (if it calls for introspective engagement). Consequently, my desired composition, should connotatively communicate to the psyche. From my limited experience, musically, the genre of classical, has inspired new hopes, for what art can achieve. I begin my first steps, upon the rich landscapes, requesting your assistance. 

My aesthetics professor, whose great appreciation of 90's rock, once told me, to "get into" the genre of rock, you should find a song you like from that time period, and search the record label's discography it's under. The exception for this rule-of-thumb, is early classical, 'cus no composer was represented by a company. The closest system of referral, holistically & conveniently speaking, is the Spotify's "related artist" template. You could literally immerse yourself for hours, just by clicking artist names, play, & repeat. However, this is one of few avenues, including Googling "Top Ten's" or purchasing a book of classical appreciation (which I have), and by nature of its goal, the author will voluntarily suggest composers and pieces. On the other hand, and what leads me to this forum today, and hopefully to return in the near future, is to request insight, from all of your beautiful ears & fingers.

Similar to my departing source, from the ambient album from Masin, I believe the greatest way, to explore any genre landscape--it's history 'n' all, is to begin from a handful of artist, and locate his or her predecessors/successors.

I would love nothing more, then for a few composers or pieces, say five, with glaringly different styles, and, if it's not too much trouble, a brief reason for your selection. I love you, I love you, I love you.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Impressing entrance, welcome to TalkClassical and will be back with tips.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

1. The Nocturnes (all of them) - Frederic Chopin 
- These are amongst my favorite solo piano pieces. They are quiet, beautiful, poetic, & bittersweet.

2. Brandenburg Concertos (all of them) - JS Bach
- These are some of the most high energy, life loving, sophisticated pieces I've ever heard.

3. Symphony No. 6 - Beethoven 
- It's so beautiful, and really unlike any other of Beethoven's symphonies and beautiful in a different way than the Nocturnes mentioned above. It's also a full orchestra vs solo piano. This isn't bittersweet either, it's pure beauty, love and light.

4. Rite of Spring - Igor Stravinsky 
- It's hell depicted in music.

5. Symphony No. 41 - Mozart
- It's so heavenly and filled with pride.


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

I think immersing yourself in Beethoven's Piano Sonatas is about the best recommendation I can give for (a) starting out; (b) "My shift in sonic value, which some of you may empathize with, results from my poetic interest in psychology, which exist thru the mediative liaison, with a work of "art" (if it calls for introspective engagement). Consequently, my desired composition, should connotatively communicate to the psyche."

Beethoven's Piano Sonatas offer his entire psychology to you, from early adulthood to verging on death. And to say they are poetic is an understatement.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Five pieces with "glaringly different styles"? Try:

Thomas Tallis: _Spem in alium_("the forty-voice motet") 




Bach: _Goldberg Variations_ 




Beethoven: _Symphony #3, "Eroica"_ 




Wagner: Prelude and Liebestod from _Tristan und Isolde_ 




Prokofiev: _Piano Concerto #3_


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Another approach, which combines both the familiar and the novel, is one of change-within-the-genre; in this case, the piano concerto:

Bach: PC #1
Mozart: PC #20
Beethoven: PC #4
Schumann: PC
Prokofiev: PC #2
Bartok: PC #1

One gets a sense of the evolution through time of musical thought using essentially the same tools; also then a sense of the breadth of musical materials available. Perhaps this approach would be continued to include an ever-widening net of concertos, times, and composers; this becomes established terrain from which further musical voyages of exploration can be launched.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

To be honest, I think there is a lot of music that communicates with the psyche. Here are some examples, chosen with the intent to offer variety from the excellent prior recommendations:

Bach - Sonatas and Partitas for solo violin. One to one communication - from dance rhythms to the incredible intensity of the Chaconne. If the sound of the violin does not appeal to you there are transcriptions for guitar and lute (and probably other instruments as well).

Steve Reich Music for 18 Musicians - Because you mentioned Brian Eno (although Google suggest Eno might not agree with my choice). Some people will disagree strongly with this, but all the more reason for you to reach your own conclusion.

Edit - An alternative (that I've posted about several times on this forum) is In C Mali, a version of Terry Riley's seminal work in which Eno participates.

Mahler Symphony No. 2 - If any composer reveals his psyche with every note he writes it is Mahler.

Mozart Marriage of Figaro - It's almost impossible to imagine maintaining this degree of perfection over nearly three hours of music. And Mozart's insight into humanity is never better displayed.

Schubert String Quintet - One of the many masterpieces he wrote in his last years (before dying at age 31). And simply the most beautiful piece of music I know.

I really wanted to get a Brahms work in here, but I couldn't decide which, and I already had two works from the romantic era.


----------



## topo morto (Apr 9, 2017)

John Adams - Common Tones in Simple Time

Thomas Canning - Fantasy on a hymn tune

William Walton - A Litany (Drop, drop slow tears)

Charles Ives - The unanswered question

Modest Mussorgsky - Promenade from 'Pictures at an Exhibition'.


No reason, just random


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Since I am proudly American:

American composers:

Gershwin: An American In Paris, Piano Concerto in F.

Bernstein: West Side Story Suite, Facsimile.

Copland: Appalachian Spring Suite, Rodeo, Billy the Kid Suite, Music for the Movies, Music for the Theater.

Ives: Symphony No. 2, Symphony No. 3.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

zero said:


> My shift in sonic value, which some of you may empathize with, results from my poetic interest in psychology, which exist thru the mediative liaison, with a work of "art" (if it calls for introspective engagement). Consequently, my desired composition, should connotatively communicate to the psyche.


I have no idea what this means, so I'm just gonna list 5 different pieces of music I like.

Pérotin: Viderunt omnes

Monteverdi: Orfeo

Liszt: Ballade no.2

Mahler: Symphony no.6

Wolfe: Steel Hammer


----------



## Magnum Miserium (Aug 15, 2016)

I will confine myself to seconding five recommendations made by other posters, not exactly what I would have chosen myself, necessarily, but close enough.



Captainnumber36 said:


> The Nocturnes (all of them) - Frederic Chopin





Captainnumber36 said:


> Rite of Spring - Igor Stravinsky





Woodduck said:


> Bach: _Goldberg Variations_





jegreenwood said:


> Steve Reich Music for 18 Musicians





jegreenwood said:


> Mozart Marriage of Figaro


----------



## Janspe (Nov 10, 2012)

*J. S. Bach: Partita in C minor, BWV. 826*

I think this is a very attractive work, dramatic and very well constructed. I'd suggest to listen to multiple versions, played on different instruments (period/modern), to get a nice idea on what this piece can become under different fingers. The concluding _capriccio_ is great fun!

*A. Webern: Concerto for Nine Instruments, Op. 24*

Something quite different next! I think including Webern gives a fantastic perspective on how condensed a piece of music can be. Here _every note matters_, every moment carries enormous significance. It might not be easy listening at first, but give it time and it'll reveal its secrets...

*R. Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending for violin and orchestra*

This piece gets some badmouthing due to its enormous popularity, but I still think it's a very beautiful work that deserves to be heard. The violin soars above the gentle orchestra, and the whole affair is marked by lovely tranquility.

*D. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 4 in C minor, Op. 43*

This enormous symphony is one of the most intensely emotional ever written; it's violent and turbulent, yet very intimate and personal music - the ending hits you like a hammer (though not quite so literally as Mahler #6 does) with its silent, resigning sounds.

*B. Bartók: Bluebeard's Castle, Sz. 48*

This is an opera, yes, but not a very long one - it only lasts about an hour. It's an astonishing work, brilliantly written and a great introduction to Bartók. It only has two characters singing, so it's not hard to keep track on who's doing and what (given that one has the libretto).

*H. Dutilleux: Correspondances for soprano and orchestra*

I just had to include music from the 21st century as well, if only to remind that classical music is very much alive and kicking, with great music being written all the time. Dutilleux is a fantastic composer, even though he wrote very little, and I think this piece is one of his most magical.

I hope these manage to give at least a little perspective into the vast world that is classical music!


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

For Baroque Music:

*Bach: Christmas Oratorio*

*Vivaldi: L'estro Armonico*

*Handel: Water Music Suites*

Classical:

*Mozart: Symphony No. 40*

*Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 20 and 21*

*Mozart: Piano Sonata No. 12 in F Major*

*Haydn: London Symphony*

*Haydn: Trumpet Concerto*

*Haydn: Cello Concerto in C*

*Beethoven: Spring Sonata*

*Beethoven: All the symphonies- I suggest this order- 5 (as the most famous arguably), 1 ( a more simple, classical symphony), 9 (Tremendous), 2 (Another simpler symphony), 8 (Light but meaningful), 7 (Lots of Emotions, Happy, Angry, Sad,
Comical), 6 (Pastoral Symphony, Programmatic, quite beautiful and cheerful), 3 (Maybe the most revolutionary symphony ever written), 4 (In my opinion the hardest to understand, but quite beautiful)*

*Beethoven: Archduke Trio*

*Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 (I prefer 4, but 5 is a better "beginner" piece)*

Romantic

*Schubert: Symphony No. 5 and 9*

*Schubert: "Little: A Major Sonata*

*Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 in B-flat Major*

*Schubert: Trout Quintet*

*Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto*

*Schumann: Piano Concerto*

*Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2, Symphonies Nos. 2 and 4, Clarinet Quintet*

*Wagner: All the Opera Orchestral Excerpts- don't start with the actual operas though!*

*Tchaikovsky: Symphonies Nos. 2 and 6, All three ballets, Romeo and Juliet*

*Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 1*

*Verdi: Opera Orchestral Excerpts, Requiem*

*Debussy: La Mer, Images*

*Stravinsky: Rite of Spring, Petrouchka, Pulcinella, Firebird Suite*

*Mahler: Symphonies Nos. 1 and 4 *

*Sibelius: Violin Concerto, Symphony No. 2*

*Shostakovich: Violin Concerto No. 1, Symphony No. 5*

*Prokofiev: Symphonies Nos. 1 and 5, Violin Concerto No. 2, Romeo and Juliet Suites*

There's hundreds of other great composers and pieces to explore, but I suggest you start with these "standard" classical pieces.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi and welcome. Some diverse listening material. Enjoy!

Handel - Dixit Dominus (last two parts)





Schumann - Faschingsschwank aus Wien Op. 26 (Intermezzo & Finale)





Sibelius - Symphony No. 2





Vaughan Williams - Tallis Fantasia





Roslavets - Nocturne (Quintet)


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

DeepR said:


> Faschingsschwank


This word.... I'm Dutch and I still had to correct it.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

Nereffid said:


> I have no idea what this means, so I'm just gonna list 5 different pieces of music I like.


I hear ya.

I'll do the same.

Chopin Nocturnes 
Any Bach Cello sonata
Beethoven 6th
Mozart Night Music 
Brahms 4th symphony.


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

I'm sure you realize that you're not going to get just 5 composers when you ask this kind of question here.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Why not start the same as I did?

Tchaikovsky Piano concerto 1

Handel Water Music

Beethoven Pastoral Symphony

For goodness sake keep it simple!


----------



## Zhdanov (Feb 16, 2016)

zero said:


> My aesthetics professor, whose great appreciation of 90's rock,


looks more like a bad taste professor.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Sorry . . . find a local classical radio station or Spotify and listen randomly, jotting down the names and composers that pique your interest, and expand from there. (And, not meaning to offend, try posting the way you really talk. )


----------



## gHeadphone (Mar 30, 2015)

I began listening to "Classical" about 2 years ago. Im going to give a very simple breakdown from my relatively limited but enthusiastic experience so far (so I'm leaving out pre-baroque and most 20th century for example).

As a beginner I found that there were a number of different sounds. Broadly (though there can be crossover sometimes but to keep it simple) 

Orchestral
Chamber music
Solo music
Vocal
Opera
and a number of periods, roughly (I've picked 3 composers i like for each)

Baroque (Bach, Handel, Vivaldi)
Classical (Haydn, Mozart, early Beethoven)
Romantic (Late Beethoven, Schubert, Brahms)
Modern (Stravinsky, Debussy, Ravel)

This is very individual but i would try a few of the following on Spotify/You Tube to get a feel for what you like. One important lesson when i started, i had to listen in a different way from my old rock/pop method. I tried to listen for at least 30 minutes without ever skipping (generally listened to the whole piece in one go). It also took me a few listens of some pieces before they really started to get into my brain. However once they got in they were in deeper than almost anything id ever listened to before.

Here are 6 which give a decent sample (I've not include any vocal works yet)
Bach - Well tempered clavier - solo piano
Mozart - Piano concerto no 21 - Orchestral
Schubert - Trout Quintet - Chamber music
Beethoven - 5th Symphony - Powerful and possibly familiar orchestral
Debussy - Suite bergamasque (particularly Clair de lune) - Solo piano
Stravinsky - Rite of Spring. I don't know exactly how to describe it, leave it till last, it will sound different!

This should give you a decent start, i began with a few pieces and got familiar with them. I found i liked some composers a little more than others and then used this site and a few top 50 recordings lists to go deeper.

Please let us know how you get on.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi Zero and welcome to Talk Classical. You will love it as much as I do.

I have always loved Classical Music because of my Father. Throughout my younger years, always dipped in and out. Took it up very seriously three years ago.

The pieces I would choose for you are:

Tchaikovsky 1st Piano Concerto
Rachmaninov 2nd Piano Concerto
Beethoven 5th Symphony
Tchaikovsky Nutcracker Suite
Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto
Vivaldi Four Seasons
Mendelssohn 4th Symphony (Hebrides)
Brahms 4th Symphony
Grieg Piano Concerto
Sibelius Karelia Suite
Schubert 8th Symphony 
Schubert 9th Symphony

These are just a selection. Classical Music is a world and you will discover other pieces as you go on!!


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Greetings Zero, welcome to the amiable squabbling that is TC!

I can only suggest a few of the pieces that got me into classical music, or that I know have grabbed the attention of other 'newby' listeners. Of course it's a personal choice with which nobody else would wholly agree!

Mozart Clarinet concerto
Beethoven Piano concerto no. 4
Sibelius violin concerto.
That's three concerti in differing styles, with different featured instruments.

Beethoven Piano sonata no 31 Op.110
Liszt Piano sonata in B minor
Mussorgsky Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version)
Borodin String Quartet no 2 (excellent introduction to the genre)
Ravel Piano Trio in A Minor
Chopin Nocturnes
Greig Holberg Suite
Tippett Concerto for Double String Orchestra

And if you want an attractive route into grand opera, start (and maybe finish) with Bizet's Carmen.


----------

